# Popeyes vs. KFC vs Chick-Fil-A



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

What's the best fried chicken place? Not many Chick-Fil-A near me. I have not tried it. But I find Popeye's to be far superior to KFC.Better chicken, sides - red beans and rice. Better sauces on the side too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's sad that we only get one of those here


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mary Browns


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Popeyes......I don't even count chick-fil-a as a chicken place.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Chik-Fil-A for chicken. They are da bomb, just awesome. Omg.

If you want shrimp, like a shrimp PoBoy and some Cajun fries or Cajun rice or red beans and rice then Popeye's is really pretty damn good. It's fast food, yeah, but they do shrimp and those sides like no one else could, and it doesn't even taste at all like fast food.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Popeys has good spicy chicken. Church's chicken? Any fried chicken is good chicken


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Popeyes chicken but KFCs mashed potatoes and gravy!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

having popeyes this week for xmas lunch work thing...so will let you know then...stay tuned.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> having popeyes this week for xmas lunch work thing...so will let you know then...stay tuned.


I await with bated breath


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

never tried popeye's. KFC is def better out of the two i have been to. but i also think zaxby's is pretty good too.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chick-Fil-A for sure. I miss being able to go there like I could when I lived in the south for a bit. KFC is second. Popeyes chicken is pretty bland.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Is chik-fil-a still anti-gay? I've only had kfc, and now I don't eat fast food at all.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Chick-Fil-A is great for: Chicken Sandwiches, e-spicy chicken sandwiches, salads, chicken nuggets and of course fries etc. 

out of KFC and Popeyes I prefer Popeyes because every time I've gone to KFC the food tastes so lukewarm and gross, like it's been sitting there for hours, it just has this highly processed feel to it.
(which tbh isn't all fast-food like that??) but still at least Popeyes tastes a lot fresher.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> Is chik-fil-a still anti-gay? I've only had kfc, and now I don't eat fast food at all.


No, in 2012 they said they leave matters of sexuality to the realm of politics and their tax returns showed that in the same year they had stopped donating to the charities in contention.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

The $5 fill ups at KFC changed my life

chick-fil-a chicken blows but that sauce...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Chic-Fil-A makes the best sandwich but I'm not really that keen on their bun that they use. It seems like a pretty cheap bun. The texture isn't that great and it doesn't taste like it's nearly the same quality as the chicken they use. They're way too expensive for what they are, however. You can buy a week's worth of raw chicken breast for 3 dollars more than what it costs for one of their meals. And it will actually be good for you and not have the added bread and other junk they put in there.

Never been to Popeyes so can't comment.

KFC is decent for fried chicken. I've never been really disappointed with it. It's not health food (obviously). It's pure junk food but it's really good at that. I like their gravy a lot.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't like breaded fried chicken but I voted for Popeye because they have the best biscuits anywhere. El Pollo Loco has the best tasting chicken.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Whichever is closest to me. In this case, KFC. I love Popeyes much more, but if I'm craving fried chicken, I'm not gonna drive an extra 10-15 minutes to get Popeyes. KFC wins for me, just for sheer proximity. I don't even think there's a Chick-Fil-A in Jersey.

Actually, I'm really fond of supermarket fried chicken. My local grocery store makes awesome fried chicken that's cheaper than KFC.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Now I want some chicken.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Carolyne said:


> Is chik-fil-a still anti-gay? I've only had kfc, and now I don't eat fast food at all.


 I've only had KFC. So I'm kind of stuck with that answer. Just had some a couple of days ago. The skin was heaven. The meat was juicy. Lol. I was surprised. Sometimes it's the restaurant. Like they give you dried out crud or something.

I'm going to eat some Chick-Fil-A sometime this month. No Popeyes or Church's



feels said:


> The $5 fill ups at KFC changed my life
> 
> chick-fil-a chicken blows but that sauce...


Dave's Famous Bowl will forever be its greatest.







Patch said:


> Now I want some chicken.


Same.

I watched this with KFC I was eating a couple days ago.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

We only have KFC around here. I usually like their chicken, but last time I ate there it did not taste right at all. I like their chicken pot pies though.

I have seldom had Chick Fil A but the few times I have it was very good. I don't think I've ever eaten Popeyes.

Publix has really good fried chicken in the deli especially when it's fresh. Their chicken wings have a spice to them I don't like as much as the regular chicken.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Popeyes is a ways away haven't tried it yet. Chick-Fil-A I think is just at college campuses around here, haven't tried it yet. I like KFC mashed potato bowl(famous bowl?) and pot pies. I like their grilled chicken and yes the original recipe once and a while. I like their mashed potatoes and gravy and coleslaw and well yeah their potato wedges are tasty. I do find it does make a difference between locations as to how good it is. I really like Dairy Queen chicken strips and fries. To be honest I like a lot of fast food. I've never gained weight from eating it. I think I tend to eat more calories when I eat lunch home for some reason.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

KFC is garbage compared to Popeyes. We're FINALLY getting on in Calgary, although it did just get delayed from opening on Monday. I went there far too often in Ontario.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I grew up on KFC, so that's my default choice. Popeyes charges way too much for such a small portion of food.


----------



## Innerwolf (Jul 23, 2016)

Popeyes

We don't have a chick-fil-a in my area, getting one soon though. And after hearing how good it is from my friend in Texas, I probably might change my mind one day, but lets see.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Golden Chick, I go to Chick-fil-a at least once a week for lunch though, it's close to work.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

KFC, but only because I have only eaten Popeye's once or twice and honestly can't even remember what it tastes like. I've never had Chick-fil-a. But I don't really eat fast food anymore with the exception of ordering pizza here and there.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I don't know if it's just me, but KFC always has had bad service, and the fried chicken most of the time is soggy, not crispy. Popeye's for fast food, is surprisingly pretty high quality and I like the spices/seasonings they use. Chik-fil-a is usually a hit or miss for me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Popeyes. Love their seasoning. But they are a bit pricier. But it's not like KFC is good for the price either. I just think KFC seems to be much greasier and has very thick skin and not much meat. I've never tried Chick-F-A. Heard they are very good. Closest one from me is like a 30 min drive. Maybe I will try it eventually. I honestly could care less about their anti-gay stance. Whatever their stances on issues are, I don't care. Unless the entire franchise is a money laundering operation to coverup an underground meth distribution ring. If I like their chicken, I will go. If not, I will not go. Simple as that.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Lee's Chicken


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

We usually get Bush's Chicken but I don't remember if we've had Popeyes much before. I'd pick it over Chick-Fil-A and KFC though, I think. Although I really liked Chick-Fil-A's sandwiches when I was little.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't like Spinach, so never been to Popeye's, never heard of Chic a Fill. And we don't have a KFC near. I haven't been to any.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Popeye's. Never had CFA. It seems to me KFC isn't what it used to be...or maybe Popeye's is just that much better...dunno.


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Church's> Popeye's > KFC 

Chic-fil-a is more of a Burger King with chicken lol. Sadly all of the major food chains near me taste like bland soggy galore.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

chick fil le is for rich white women in yoga pants to not feel guilty about eating fast food (they usually get the "grilled" chicken)


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I just ate Popeyes but I prefer KFC, we don't have chick-fil-a here.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I had some Popeye's since I posted in this thread. It was pretty good. I've kind of been avoiding chicken altogether since I saw the Sanderson Farms commercial talking about how they feed their chickens animal protein like "they naturally eat". Exactly what kind of animal protein do chickens naturally eat? Maybe some worms,grubs or insects, what kind of animal protein are they feeding their chickens? We saw how well turning cattle into omnivores turned out with mad cow disease. I'd rather only eat grain/grass fed chicken now that I know some big chicken farms are trying to turn chickens into big meat eaters or regular cannibals probably.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All of these cause me multi-day migraines with body pain and paranoid, depressed thought patterns. I think I've finally proven this to myself and my immediate family. I'll just stick to making fried chicken at home with organic ingredients. When are the organic fast food restaurants coming? Amazon buying Whole Foods is a pretty good sign of where things are heading at least.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

I don't eat fast food often but Popeyes is bomb, I'd pick it over KFC. There's no Chick-fil-A where I live but I've heard it's good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to Popeyes for the first time yesterday. Was ok, but I wasn't impressed. Breading was crispy but didn't seem to have much flavor. The 3 piece dinner seemed about the price you'd expect at KFC, but there was only one side. Also not a fan of spicy food so the selections seemed very limited. Might rate the potatoes as better than KFC, despite being a little spicy.

If I ever go again I'm definitely getting the tenders, because it seemed like my dad got more chicken for a cheaper price. He wasn't impressed either. His favorite chicken place is Lee's Famous Recipe. Not sure if anyone here has heard of it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee's_Famous_Recipe_Chicken


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Popeyes


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Popeyes hands down. I haven't had KFC in years but I guess todays recipe is better cause some locations now have bulletproof glass.


----------



## Youarc (Jul 13, 2017)

Best representation of my opinion of Popeyes. :wink2:


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I heard human meat has the best taste


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Popeyes all the way. 
I hate KFC. Their chickens is too big. Must have steroids. 
I never had the other chicken joint before.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

None of those.

The best chicken is served at "American Chicken Bunker"


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

So the question is which one of these greasy restaurants would you like to have a stroke at? That's a tough choice. ;P


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

None, I only eat real food and I don't eat meat.


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Popeyes and Raising Cane's chicken are the best.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Arbre said:


> None, I only eat real food and I don't eat meat.


What kind of magical contradictory substance do you speak of? How can it be real food if it's not meat?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This thread is making me want to cook some sweet n sour chicken, BTW.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> What kind of magical contradictory substance do you speak of? How can it be real food if it's not meat?


But there are plenty of good foods that are healthier than meat.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Arbre said:


> But there are plenty of good foods that are healthier than meat.


Meat is pretty healthy if it's lean, especially for men, but the key is a complete balanced meal with meat, vegetables and fruit. That way you get all the different nutrients without too much of one thing. Fruit or vegetables can be less healthy than meat if that's all you eat. On top of that it's best to eat a variety of different meats (except for the fatty ones). I have seen those studies that suggest meat might be bad for you, but they never consider the most important factors, like what kind of meat and did they eat their vegetables with it or did they smoke and drink with it. If you're vegan you are way more likely to avoid other deadly things like cigarettes and alcohol.

I was just joking before, but tbh it's kind of true. We evolved to eat both meat and vegetables together. The USDA food pyramid is where it's at. :nerd:


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> Meat is pretty healthy if it's lean, especially for men, but the key is a complete balanced meal with meat, vegetables and fruit. That way you get all the different nutrients without too much of one thing. Fruit or vegetables can be less healthy than meat if that's all you eat. On top of that it's best to eat a variety of different meats (except for the fatty ones). I have seen those studies that suggest meat might be bad for you, but they never consider the most important factors, like what kind of meat and did they eat their vegetables with it or did they smoke and drink with it. If you're vegan you are way more likely to avoid other deadly things like cigarettes and alcohol.
> 
> I was just joking before, but tbh it's kind of true. We evolved to eat both meat and vegetables together. The USDA food pyramid is where it's at. :nerd:


I have read that eating meat increases your chances of getting some cancers. You can get pretty much all the nutrients you need as a vegetarian or vegan from things like fruits, vegetables, nuts, and seeds. As a vegan I just take a vitamin B12 supplement.

I thought you were kind of joking before, so I wasn't meaning to be all serious either.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Arbre said:


> I have read that eating meat increases your chances of getting some cancers. You can get pretty much all the nutrients you need as a vegetarian or vegan from things like fruits, vegetables, nuts, and seeds. As a vegan I just take a vitamin B12 supplement.
> 
> I thought you were kind of joking before, so I wasn't meaning to be all serious either.


I guess I already explained my view on why some small studies have shown a possible link between meat and cancer. My main opinion is that it's because vegans overwhelmingly avoid other deadly things like cigarettes and alcohol. Not all of them, but usually. Animals don't get cancer from eating meat either.

Also, taking a supplement is never as healthy for you as getting the nutrient from a natural source. I'm curious, how do you get iron? I couldn't eat anything solid for a while when I fractured my back and I ended up getting anemic. I wouldn't have even noticed if my doctor hadn't done a blood test, but apparently it can do some damage anyway. Also, if I take iron supplements it gives me the runs, which can be a pretty big de-motivating factor if you're training.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> I guess I already explained my view on why some small studies have shown a possible link between meat and cancer. My main opinion is that it's because vegans overwhelmingly avoid other deadly things like cigarettes and alcohol. Not all of them, but usually. Animals don't get cancer from eating meat either.
> 
> Also, taking a supplement is never as healthy for you as getting the nutrient from a natural source. I'm curious, how do you get iron? I couldn't eat anything solid for a while when I fractured my back and I ended up getting anemic. I wouldn't have even noticed if my doctor hadn't done a blood test, but apparently it can do some damage anyway. Also, if I take iron supplements it gives me the runs, which can be a pretty big de-motivating factor if you're training.


In my experience vegans do tend to avoid other unhealthy things. From what I've read eating meat does seem to play a role too. It might have to do with eating more meat than you should.

A B12 supplement is the only option I have, since you can only get it from meat otherwise. It seems to work well. I don't think getting iron as a vegan should be a problem at all, and it is bad to have too much iron and other nutrients. You can get iron from cereal (there are healthier cereals out there, but maybe they're not the best source), brown rice has some, fruits like berries, vegetables like beans, nuts and seeds like pumpkin seeds, almonds, sesame seeds, chia seeds (You can sprinkle chia seeds on food, and for vegans it also has omega 3 and omega 6, which you usually get from fish. It's good for you but too much of it could possibly be bad for you like with iron).


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Arbre said:


> In my experience vegans do tend to avoid other unhealthy things. From what I've read eating meat does seem to play a role too. It might have to do with eating more meat than you should.
> 
> A B12 supplement is the only option I have, since you can only get it from meat otherwise. It seems to work well. I don't think getting iron as a vegan should be a problem at all, and it is bad to have too much iron and other nutrients. You can get iron from cereal (there are healthier cereals out there, but maybe they're not the best source), brown rice has some, fruits like berries, vegetables like beans, nuts and seeds like pumpkin seeds, almonds, sesame seeds, chia seeds (You can sprinkle chia seeds on food, and for vegans it also has omega 3 and omega 6, which you usually get from fish. It's good for you but too much of it could possibly be bad for you like with iron).


The only thing that will happen if you get a little too much iron is it will increase your testosterone levels. But yeah, if you get way too much of anything it is bad for you, even water or vegetables. B vitamins are pretty hard to overdose on too. The only thing in meat that is bad for you is cholesterol, and if you eat low cholesterol meat you have that taken care of. Also if you eat good cholesterol it balances it out, like with eggs.

For me when I'm bulking I don't think I could take the gastrointestinal distress of eating vegan. For most people though on a low calorie diet it probably doesn't effect them much after a while.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I've never had chik-fil-a so definitely popeyes?


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Entrensik said:


> I've never had chik-fil-a so definitely popeyes?


Chick-Fil-A kills Popeyes. Kinda A league of there own. Popeye's is definitely cheaper though. A meal at Chick-Fil-A going to cost you $10


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Every time you eat at Chick-Fil-A you're also supporting Christian Fundamentalists.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been to Popeye's even though we have a few around here. I've always liked KFC's chicken. Chick-Fil-A is good but they specialize more in sandwiches than just regular chicken.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i try to stick to vegan food
















i want to post some other pictures but i think its against the rules...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Didn't even knew it existed such place as Popeye, I have tried Chick-Fil-A on a travel and I have a nearby KFC which I like but I would go there -if so- like about every two months, still I pick this last because it's the one I have available.



scarpia said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think we have Popeyes in Michigan. We've only started getting Chick-Fil-A this year. Have lots of KFCs.

My fav is probably Popeyes, but never really get the opp to go there, so KFC.


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chick-fil-A, no contest! :clap


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

scarpia said:


> You are clearly insane. I'm God so I can judge!
> 
> I finally tried Chick-fil-A yesterday. Chicken was OK - got the strips to compare to Popeye's. Not crispy at all. And the dipping sauce was just plain - nothing compared to Popeye's. And the waffle fries were awful. Popeye's is the clear winner!!


 Hmmm. I'd rate Chick-fil-A's chicken as way above average for fast food. Their buns are not that great (as usual with fast food buns). The waffle fries are edible. I would probably rather have normal Wendy's fries but I wouldn't call them awful.

But of course if I could still eat as much as I could hold, I'd rather have a bucket of real chicken any day.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

Buckwheat and rice are the thing that I eat every day. Can't have anything else.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I voted Popeyes but honestly I will take chicken any place I can get it. There are no popeyes up north where I live now, but kfc is here. Also when I lived in Texas we had Churches chicken which was awesome. Also when I lived in the southeast we had bojangles, and hardies both of which would give a jug of sweet tea with a chicken order.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> I voted Popeyes but honestly I will take chicken any place I can get it. There are no popeyes up north where I live now, but kfc is here. Also when I lived in Texas we had Churches chicken which was awesome. Also when I lived in the southeast we had bojangles, and hardies both of which would give a jug of sweet tea with a chicken order.


Well, good for you.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Kanarko said:


> Well, good for you.


look i don't know if you are trolling or what. But you need to leave me be. What did I do to piss you off? I am not gonna start anything I will just go get a mod if you want.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> look i don't know if you are trolling or what. But you need to leave me be. What did I do to piss you off? I am not gonna start anything I will just go get a mod if you want.


why are you nervous, "dude? chill"


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Kanarko said:


> why are you nervous, "dude? chill"


piss off m8. I am done talking to you.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> piss off m8. I am done talking to you.


as you wish


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I've ate at KFC way more times than the other two and can't remember ever being disappointed.


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

I can't really tell the difference spicy and non-spicy at KFC. Can anybody else? When you order spicy, do they actually mean for you put hot sauce on regular fried chicken? That's weird since I thought that they seasoned it with spiciness, instead.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had KFC a few times. I think their chicken is greasy and gross. Never eaten at the other two. Not even sure if we have them here.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Always wanted to try Chick Fil A. There is only 2 in the area, and I think the one that is a bit closer to me (30 miles away) is now being pushed to close down by local residents.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Always wanted to try Chick Fil A. There is only 2 in the area, and I think the one that is a bit closer to me (30 miles away) is now being pushed to close down by local residents.


Chick Fil A is alright, but it's honestly not worth a 60 mile round trip. You're not really missing a whole lot.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Chick Fil A is alright, but it's honestly not worth a 60 mile round trip. You're not really missing a whole lot.


That is what I figure. I always heard their chicken is good, but it's still considered fastfood and no fastfood is worth going out of my way for, unless it's really very very GOOD, which Chick Fil A definitely isn't. If I ever pass by, then I might one day.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Popeyes hands down. 
My family never did like KFC. 
They're chicken is way too big. 
What they pumping up their birds with? Steroids? 
Kentucky Fake Chicken. 


I never had Chicken-Fil-A
There is not one near me. Now that I have moved to a new location I am seeting the Fast Food place. I grew up on Popeyes so Chicken-Fil-A is something I don't plan on ever trying. I'll trt other chicken joints but not this one. 

I like Popeyes side orders until I found out that the mash potatoes and Red Bean and Rice has pork in it. I was so mad. As for their Chicken I like their spicy legs and breast. 


That last sentence didn't sound right^^'' ANYWAY! Their biscuts is a bit overcooked.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

El Pollo Loco

/thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

nubly said:


> El Pollo Loco
> 
> /thread
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think this thread is about fried chicken.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to like KFC, but last time I ate there, the fried chicken was totally off in how it tasted. So I haven't been back.

There aren't any Chick Fil As here but I did try it once a long time ago and it was fine. We do have a Popeye here but I haven't been.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Can't*

Couldn't vote.

I prefer KFCs prices (and mashed taters) but I'd much rather eat Popeye's chicken and biscuit.

The only thing I'd eat at Chick-Fil-A is the spicy chicken sandwich.

In the end, I'm not happy with either choice and all have their flaws. :stu


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

I love KFC's mash potatoes. Yum!!! I might have been influenced by that South Park episode, though.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

popeyes by far. But i cant have it more than like one time in a month or else the blood in my veins would turn to grease


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We only got Popeye's in the past couple years and it kills KFC & Mary Brown's


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Chick-Fil-A and never fail to crave it only on Sundays.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Damn. Murica has everything there. Here we hardly have any of those. Just KFC. Like you guys have chickafila and burger king and taco bell and we have like a few branches only.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Popeyes then Chik-fil-a. KFC US shouldn't even be up there.

That said, KFC Thailand has the best wings period. Best.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

...This is a very difficult question.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

KFC. Never been to Popeyes. Always get the crispy bucket, mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, biscuits and gravy.


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

None.


----------



## bipolar92 (Apr 2, 2018)

Chick fil is good for chicken nuggets but Popeyes has the best fried chicken. KFC used to be good but now their chickens are small and greasy.


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

KFC is simply disgusting in my city, so its at the bottom of the list. Since Popeyes is real bone-in chicken, it wins out. Chik-fil-a does have the best chicken sandwich, but its not what I'd consider fried chicken. My grandmother never fried up bone-free chicken breasts or 'nuggets'.

Now, if you go to China, definitely go to KFC. Its a whole other thing there. Some of the sandwiches were pretty tasty. I avoided the stranger menu items that cater to Asian tastes, like the congee.


----------



## bsmith114 (Dec 5, 2018)

Chick Fil A


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

the results are exactly the opposite of what i would expect. if i absolutely have to eat american food when im abroad, kfc is a great choice-- only because ive never noticed a chick-fil-a anywhere else. british kfc makes much nicer chips than the ones they make here. i figure they have to...

i was shocked to find a burger king and kfc side by side on the other side of the pond. it was too expensive in pounds, i spent more time getting local stuff. 

states-side, chick-fil-a rules. yes, the owner is a raging homophobe, but the colonal looks like a plantation owner and who of the three has the worst commercials? with these options, chick-fil-a or kfc should win. to be honest, the results are shocking. but as long as kfc has stores all over the world, thats good enough.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

sad1231234 said:


> burger king and taco bell


bk is called hungry jacks there, and you really dont want taco bell (which has the same owner as kfc anyway.)


----------

